# Adaptive to all RDA tanks, Vaporesso Polar with Cascade Baby SE kit



## Vaporesso (14/6/18)

Glad to meet you again in such a short time!

We never stop on the previous great Armour Pro kit, now we bring out another newest product! *The Polar with Cascade Baby SE kit!*

· Regular* dual 18650* battery with* 2 Inch color screen* providing larger power and longer battery life

_· _*Insta Fire* provides *0.001s* firing speed even quicker than the previous 0.002s

· Extend to use the *Omni Board 4.0 *integrates much more functions, ensuring excellent performance and product safety

· *Super player* mode *(0.03-5Ω) *adaptive to Mainstream RDA Tank

· Match with the *6.5ml Cascade Baby SE tank *with built in *GT Mesh coil*

· *2.5A Quick charge*, only *1.5 hours* to fully charge

More details, just check here

Or if you want to get one, enter our Facebook and Instagram to join the Fathers' Day* Giveaway*





















*
*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (14/6/18)

Should've been bi-polar............you know.......with two batteries and all...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smittie (6/8/18)

Hi

Any news if the preheat and TC issues have been fixed in the latest 1.05 firmware release? 

Regards,
Smittie


----------



## Vaporesso (7/8/18)

Smittie said:


> Hi
> 
> Any news if the preheat and TC issues have been fixed in the latest 1.05 firmware release?
> 
> ...


May I know what issue happened to your device?


----------



## Smittie (7/8/18)

Hi

I haven't bought the Polar yet... I want to buy it, but need to know if those issues have been resolved first. 

Please see this review with the comments on it: 

There are quite a few similar reviews, but as Anthony said, it can be resolved with firmware updates... I would just like to know if it has been fixed in Firmware version 1.05, as it was better in ver 1.03, but still not completely resolved.

Regards,
Smittie


----------



## Vaporesso (9/8/18)

We already make updates in the firmware 1.05 to the previous one


----------



## Smittie (10/8/18)

Thanks, I bought one on Wednesday and updated to 1.05. Seems like it has been sorted out.


----------



## Vaporesso (14/8/18)

Glad to hear!


----------

